# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > Bags, Kits and Vehicles >  I gotta get me one of these.......4X4....

## hunter63

For those the really want to get deeper into trouble than you ever have been before.........
http://www.youtube.com/v/XwpKjEa4LYY...ed%26version=3


Oh Honey.......My birthday is coming up, I'll like one of these........

----------


## randyt

that's pretty nifty. Reminds me of a old photo I had from sweden. It was a old car with thick wooden skis lashed to the front rims (no tires) and chains on the back tires.

----------


## natertot

Buy a Ford and you won't need those.... :Innocent:   :Whistling:

----------


## GreatUsername

Looks pretty sweet, but not as cuddly as sled-dogs would be :P

----------


## LadyDisme3

That would be fun to drive..

----------


## Wildthang

> For those the really want to get deeper into trouble than you ever have been before.........
> http://www.youtube.com/v/XwpKjEa4LYY...ed%26version=3
> 
> 
> Oh Honey.......My birthday is coming up, I'll like one of these........


OK Hunter, since my birthday was yesterday, you can buy me one of those :Smartass:

----------


## hunter63

> OK Hunter, since my birthday was yesterday, you can buy me one of those


You mean you didn't find it in your driveway?....I left you one.......Guess I shouldn't have left the keys in it.....Oh well.

Well, you know what I always say....me first, then you.......

Just think of how bad you could get stuck with one of these.......

----------


## hunter63

> Buy a Ford and you won't need those....


Got one....or a couple...yeah, they still get stuck........LOL
Show me a truck that hasn't been stuck...I show you some one that hasn't had any fun .....yet.
It isn't "If" ......it's "When"

----------


## natertot

> Got one....or a couple...yeah, they still get stuck........LOL
> Show me a truck that hasn't been stuck...I show you some one that hasn't had any fun .....yet.
> It isn't "If" ......it's "When"


I know, I just had to stir the pot just a little!

----------


## hunter63

These situations are source of "Hey remember when we,.....(fill in your own story), that starts out "Hold my pop, and watch this......"

----------


## Delta 5168

> Buy a Ford and you won't need those....


Yep, filmed from a standard Ford F-150 4x4 Off-Road!

----------


## Old Professor

When I got my first 4X4, I promptly got it stuck a few times. Once the tow truck got stuck trying to pull me out and I was only 200 yards from a paved road.  I found a cartoon in Field and Stream that I used to have stuck on my drivers side visor. It showed a couple of guys in a 4X4 burried right to the frame and one was saying "The way I see it, four wheel drive only enables you to get stuck in more inaccesable places!"  Every time I came to one of those questionable spots, I always would pull the visor down and look at that cartoon and ask my self if i REALLY wanted to try to drive through that spot. Saved me from being stuck many times!

----------


## hunter63

What?.....Where do you think the old saying of "Here hold my beer and watch this shut!.....comes from.....LOL

----------


## jfeatherjohn

My thought is, the older I get, the more I appreciate AAA.

----------


## hunter63

> My thought is, the older I get, the more I appreciate AAA.


AAA? Ohhh, OK, yeah, yeah I get it..... Not AA, Never mind......

----------

